# Attempting to give a damn...



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 11, 2008)

Found on another forum:


​


----------



## Halo (Nov 11, 2008)

I have seen it before but love it everytime I see it again :loveit:


----------



## white page (Nov 11, 2008)

:loveit::loveit::computer:


----------



## Banned (Nov 11, 2008)

Haha that's awesome!  I need one on my forehead some days!


----------



## NicNak (Nov 11, 2008)

I wanna get the T-Shirt with "YOU! Off my planet" on it   

That is funny Dr. Baxter.  I need one that says "Attempting to NOT give a damn"  I care too much about silly things at times.

But I guess that is one thing that makes me "Special"  :vroom:


----------



## Mari (Nov 13, 2008)

:computer:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 13, 2008)

Tee hee hee, that one is funny Mari!  :cat:


----------

